# African violet



## jjkOC (Apr 27, 2011)

This miniature African violet is giving me so much joy, it's been blooming non-stop for the last few months. The photo didn't quite capture the violet tones. I have some more miniatures coming this next month and hope they are just as floriferous!


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Near us in the Nashville/Chattanooga TN. area is a African Violet Green House Wholesaler/Retailer...I will try to recall its name and send it to you It is grand! Your 'little one' is so sweet
Jim


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Apr 27, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Near us in the Nashville/Chattanooga TN. area is a African Violet Green House Wholesaler/Retailer...I will try to recall its name and send it to you It is grand! Your 'little one' is so sweet
> Jim



It is actually in Nashville, Tn and by the name of Optimara's 
You should google it at Optimara's my Violet.com


----------



## koshki (Apr 27, 2011)

Aww, that is so cute! If I wasn't into orchids, my house would be entirely filled with African Violets, instead of having just four!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2011)

The wild violets in my yard are putting on a similar show right now.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 27, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> It is actually in Nashville, Tn and by the name of Optimara's
> You should google it at Optimara's my Violet.com



Thanks for the vendor recommendation Jim! I've recently ordered from the violet barn, which seems to have many miniatures, but I'd love to see what other vendors offer.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 27, 2011)

koshki said:


> Aww, that is so cute! If I wasn't into orchids, my house would be entirely filled with African Violets, instead of having just four!



Hi Katherine! Can I ask what types of AV you have? I am focusing on minis and semi-minis and am hoping to add a chimera or two... or more...


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 28, 2011)

Dot, I wish there were wild violets growing in my yard... but, I do have strawberries that are turning flaming red, almost ready to eat YAY!!!


----------



## koshki (Apr 28, 2011)

Well...I have a purple one, a violet one, a pink one and a light blue one! Two were "two for a dollar" rescues from Lowes...I didn't even know what color they would be, and they were literally on death's door. The light blue one I thought was a Saint Paulia, but it doesn't look like yours, so who knows what it is.

I didn't realize that AVs come in various sizes. That might not be a good thing for me to know 

I was just in a local nursery yesterday, and they have a huge selection of AVs. I briefly allowed my eyes to stray over there, but I went no further.

Funny thing about that nursery, they have all these named AVs, but all the orchids are the "Just Add Ice" phals. Which they want $40 a piece for. I have talked to the manager about his orchids, saying for that kind of money I WANT A NAME! LOL!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Katherine, actually my mini AV is a NOID. Saintpaulia is the genus name for "African violets". There are several species of Saintpaulia, but I want to focus on hybrids. 

I think AVs are great because they come in different sizes: standards, semi-miniatures and miniatures. So, if you start collecting like me, I'd focus on minis to save room for your orchids! 

I've read about a couple of micro-minis too, just in case you really need to save space!

AVs are just great since their blooms last so long and it's really nice while I'm waiting for my Paphs. Don't get me wrong I LOVE Paphs, but well they are slower as windowsill growers.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## jmelot (May 2, 2011)

Pretty flowers!

And since you seem to know what you're doing with them (sorry to hijack the thread)... my friend's AV has also been full of blooms, but when he came back to his office after being away for a bit he found that the bottommost leaves in a circle around the plant had all drooped. The blooms and other leaves are fine.

He thought it was underwatering and he does tend to be a bit of an underwaterer. But those leaves are now just dying instead of perking back up after being watered. I was wondering if you'd ever seen anything like that before or happen to know if that is a normal response to being underwatered for african violets.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Dot, I wish there were wild violets growing in my yard... but, I do have strawberries that are turning flaming red, almost ready to eat YAY!!!


Mmmmmm -- strawberry season is almost here......:clap:


----------



## koshki (May 2, 2011)

Jmelot, in my experience, if I under water for too long the droopy leaves just don't perk back up. Sometimes I forget them until the are actually dry (bad AV momma!), but I try not to let things get that far! Sometimes they are just old and give up the ghost!


----------



## jjkOC (May 4, 2011)

jmelot said:


> Pretty flowers!
> 
> And since you seem to know what you're doing with them (sorry to hijack the thread)... my friend's AV has also been full of blooms, but when he came back to his office after being away for a bit he found that the bottommost leaves in a circle around the plant had all drooped. The blooms and other leaves are fine.
> 
> He thought it was underwatering and he does tend to be a bit of an underwaterer. But those leaves are now just dying instead of perking back up after being watered. I was wondering if you'd ever seen anything like that before or happen to know if that is a normal response to being underwatered for african violets.



I am sorry to not be able to help, but I haven't had that problem. Although I agree that when leaves get droopy they aren't salvageable (My sister grows AVs too and has experienced this problem). 

I actually trained this mini AV to grow hydroponically. It is planted in a pot with AV soil, but I let roots grow out the bottom into a clear glass reservoir with water. I feed/water by pouring into the reservoir. There is ample space between the bottom of the pot and the water below. Using this method, I don't under/overwater. It's worked quite well and I simply water when I see the level lower than I'd like.

Maybe your friend can try this method?


----------

